
A modern and more featured “echo” - mdip
https://github.com/Unlimiter/put
======
mdip
I posted this because it interested me, but I have nothing to do with the
project. I love shells, use `zsh`, mostly, but like to play around with other
options.

I was curious about:

    
    
          It has more features than echo, but it is not necessarily faster.
    

Any idea how far off it is from the performance of `echo` or the equivalent
when calling `echo` from `zsh` or other shells where `echo` is a _builtin_?
The support for color output is interesting; reminds me of `Write-Host` in
PowerShell. Curios if ANSI codes are suppressed when piping (like `grep`/`ls`
would do when `--color=auto` is passed) and I like the `delay`, even though I
can't find a use for it other than making things look like they're coming out
of a 1200 baud modem :)

